# Fruit harvesting tool, make your own



## Minnesotamaker

With Spring just around the corner, I started getting ready for the cherry harvest. Just bought a cherry pitter and a berry picker. I plan to use the berry picker for my gooseberry bushes.






While looking, I came across another fruit picker that I think I'll make. It should make reaching the cherries at the top of the tree much easier to collect. The fruit falls down the tube into a bag at the end. All fruit pickers I've used had the container on the end of the pole making it heavy and cumbersome. A little bigger pipe would work for plums too.





Here's the website: BERRY PICKING TUBE


----------



## Julie

Thanks, Lon, I definitely need one of those cherry pickers.


----------



## Runningwolf

very cool. That would work for crab apples also.


----------



## ffemt128

Doesn't look too difficult to fabricate. We have a couple cherry trees areound here, maybe I need to go make friendss with the owners.


----------



## J-Gee

Great! Thanks for the info,


----------



## tchuklobrau

Lol loving the lil scoop picker. Did not realize they made such things, gonna have to invest in something like that. I used a plastic comb and wide bowl to harvest 20+ lbs of red currants last year.


----------



## jswordy

There's a film about a guy roughing it in Alaska that was made in the '50s. I think it's called "Alone in the Wilderness." Fascinating. They show it on PBS TV here sometimes. He made a berry harvester like the one you have from a coffee can.


----------



## mmadmikes1

They are not legal in National Forest for Huckleberries or Elderberries.They destroy the bushes and high elevation plant don't recover quick Be very careful if you want fruit off the same bush next year.


----------



## Arne

Lon,
What did you find for a cherry pitter?? None of the new ones I have seen look like they would work at a decent speed. Arne.


----------



## Arne

Our cherries are done for the year. Brought this back up for anybody that the cherry season is still coming. Arne.


----------

